# Cascade Foothills lawn & garden



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi guys, I live in Western Washington at an elevation of about 900 ft. I have about an acre in a rural area that I have had for many years, slowly converting from an overgrown brush lot into a backyard pitching range and garden.

I come from an organic gardening background and have been trying to figure out how to do this with no chemicals.

After many years I hit on an idea and came across an opportunity. I am going to cover the whole field in aged horse manure at about 0.5-1 inch depth. I am hoping not only will this feed the existing grass but I can overseed into it, and it will smooth the lawn, as it is very pitted.

After years of gardening I finally found a local horse stable that has basically unlimited manure and they are willing to deliver for free.

My goal is over the next 2 years try and get a good base with the manure layer, then once the grass is well established try doing the sand leveling thing.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Hopefully I will have all the manure spread and seeded by the end of the week.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is the manure composted or fresh/hot?


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

It's about 9 months old. Maybe more. I planted veggies in it.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

This will take way longer than expected


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Anyone know how I can rotate this?


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

It took about 2 weeks but the Ryegrass is sprouting.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Here from the YouTube comment. What is it I'm supposed to look for?


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

thegrassfactor said:


> Here from the YouTube comment. What is it I'm supposed to look for?


Thanks for the reply, I added a few more pictures. After 10 years of mowing regularly the turf is still about 80% moss.

I am new to topdressing and overseeding, I assumed I would topdress with the compost pictured above and then overseed, I am hoping this will deal with the moss issue and will increase the grass content in the turf.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

The best way to deal with moss is having dense turf. Moss is an opportunist. If it finds an open space and there is adequate moisture, it can grow. If that moss didn't grow, your soil would lose most of it's soil carbon. Moss in your instance was saving the root cycling effects progress.

10 years regularly mowing will not solve moss. It requires something to increase density - your approach of topdressing and seeding is a great start.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Ok good to know and thanks. I plan on dethatching and aerating as well, and I'm open to any suggestions as i am new to all of this.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

If you want to go about it organically, continue to apply compost or manure 3 or 4 times a year. overseed every year in the fall. it will take a few seasons, but it will begin to correct itself.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Outerspace said:


>


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

That's about 3 weeks of growth, most is grass from what was already there. I may have started seeding too late.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

thegrassfactor said:


> If you want to go about it organically, continue to apply compost or manure 3 or 4 times a year. overseed every year in the fall. it will take a few seasons, but it will begin to correct itself.


I should be able to do that, other than I am only getting the compost once a year, but it is plentiful enough. I started too late this year, but I will overseed this spring, topdress through the summer and overseed again earlier in September. Really looking forward to this, I have wanted to do something about this turf for a very long time.


----------

